# Interested in a plug pass?



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

Here's an idea for checking out other's plug making. We get a list of members who make their lures or rigs who would like to place two into a box and mail it to the next person on the list. That person selects two and puts two into the box. The first person becomes the last one on the list and then restarts it if everyone wants to continue the cycle.


----------

